# The Art of Fencing



## skip.knox (Jul 24, 2013)

I plugged De Re Militari here before, but that won't keep me from doing it again. There is a new book out, edited by Tobias Capwell, entitled The Noble Art of the Sword: Fashion and Fencing in Renaissance Europe. It's about those books from 15thc and 16thc that gave detailed illustrations of sword combat. The review is by Ken Mondschein, and as always with reviews at this web site there are plenty of references for further research.

Capwell -- The Noble Art of the Sword (Mondschein)

All you sword nerds, enjoy!


----------

